# Ipod vs. Zune... Which One Do You Prefer??



## readermaniax (Oct 2, 2006)

Thought I'd start a poll to guage interest on the big jukebox battle that is being played up in the media with the release of the Zune.

My vote goes to Ipod as I'm a hardcore believer in the scroll wheel and can't imagine having to click hundreds of times to get to an artist or song. Sending and receiving songs b/w Zune's? Uhhhhh, ok, see no value, but I suppose others may.

Speak up people!


----------



## iMav (Oct 2, 2006)

*go here* for an official comparison ..... zune is much much better than ipod .... i am saying this coz i own an ipod and have read abt the zune howevr a comprehensive list of features and capabilities of the zune has been posted the technews section .... and yeah this mysticgadget guy's images are also there ...

and as far u are concerned u hav got the wi-fi feature absolutely wrong ..... the concept is for u to share songs just like u do using bluetooth ..... 1 zune can send songs to 4 zunes at the same time ..... no hotspots are involved its zune to zune .... get ur info right then critisize


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 16, 2006)

how can now any one like ipod when zune has so many features like wi-fi


----------



## ambandla (Nov 16, 2006)

wi-fi. How much of use is that on zune? max number of songs that you can send is 3. Once the receiver plays the song 3 times, it's locked and cannot be played again. huh.

It's bulky, heavier than ipod, navigation is not easy as that of ipod. come on. The only good feature in zune is it's big screen. Bigger screen=shorter battery life

Moreover, there is only one model in Zune. a 30GB model. 
For ipod, we have ipod 30GB, 60GB, 80GB, nano 2,4,8GB and shuffle 1GB. 

Installation of zune software is hell. takes long time, lot of steps, lot of errors. 
navingation in zune software too isn't as good as that in itunes.

navigation is through 5 way button which is not at all good when compared to the apple's click wheel.

Only three audio formats for zune compared to 8+ audio formats supported by ipod.


come on, zune can never beat ipod. Yes. it will take 5-10 percent of ipod market share and will sit alongside creative in mp3/PMP market.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 16, 2006)

And the screen though large, has the same resolution.

BTW, what is this 'What Are these???" option for and who has actually voted for it? There is someone on the digit forums who does not know what an iPod is?!?  I find that very difficult to believe.
Instead, there should have been options for 'Other players' and 'None'. Just my two cents. I voted for iPod now but my actual opinion would have been 'None'.
__________
And this topic should have been in 'Fight Club'. Any topic that contains 'vs' in the title obviously belongs there.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmm, Mobile phones rock....mp3 player, video player, camera,, all in one


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 16, 2006)

iPod. anytime.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 16, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> And this topic should have been in 'Fight Club'. Any topic that contains 'vs' in the title obviously belongs there.


Yeah.. edited the poll and moved to Fight Club.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 16, 2006)

ipod just for the great looks


----------



## mediator (Nov 16, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Hmm, Mobile phones rock....mp3 player, video player, camera,, all in one


Absolutely!


----------



## ambandla (Nov 16, 2006)

ipod just for looks? huh. come on. No other player has better clarity and quality than that of ipod. zune is not even for looks 

Mobile phones rock? Have you ever heard music on ipod with in-ear earphones?


----------



## kirtan (Nov 16, 2006)

man are i-pod and zune the only portable players around.just look around and u can find a better product than these.The only reason that these are popular coz the publicity.


----------



## mihirvashist (Nov 16, 2006)

both of these have some advs. and disadvs.....however no matter how bad MICROSOFT'S reputation might be in the case of its marketing strategies...one thing is for sure...their products are awesome..cant deny that point man....


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 16, 2006)

mihirvashist said:
			
		

> both of these have some advs. and disadvs.....however no matter how bad MICROSOFT'S reputation might be in the case of its marketing strategies...one thing is for sure...their products are awesome..cant deny that point man....



agreed , but This one doesn't look very good to me. It fatter uglier than the dominating music player.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 16, 2006)

I think the whole Zune thing is a great marketing strategy by Microsoft. They know that the Zune can not become the dominant player anytime soon. Also, there are reports that MS are making the second gen Zunes inhouse.

Now back to the strategy. They've signed a deal with Universal, in which MS will pay Universal a dollar for every Zune sold. Now, Microsoft are likely to sell(max) around 3-4 million Zunes in the first yr. That makes it $3-4 million.

Apple's contract with Universal is due next year. With the Zune deal in hand, Universal is likely to ask Apple for a similar deal. If Universal is adamant, Apple will have no choice but to match MS' offer of a dollar per player sold.

For the third quarter ended July 06, Apple sold around 80,00,000 iPods, and this was a _relatively_ quiet quarter. Do the math yourself. 

I think Microsoft's objective of hurting Apple's margins will be successful. This is a master move, and MS deserves all credit for it.

Update: For the record, I'm against all in one devices. I think integrating camera into cell phones is a bad idea. The quality is poor, and it makes the phone a bit more expensive.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 16, 2006)

kirtan said:
			
		

> man are i-pod and zune the only portable players around.just look around and u can find a better product than these.The only reason that these are popular coz the publicity.


There hasn't been a SINGLE commercial advertising the iPod in India. Even the iTunes Store is not available for Indians and yet you say that it's due to publicity. Publicity and popularity are two different things altogether and popularity doesn't generally come without a cause.

Did you know that Apple has sold 39 million iPods in 2006 alone? That amounts to 1,06,849 units sold per day (yes, those were SIX digits). That's every single day, throughout the year! I hope you realise the magnitude of the iPod phenomenon.


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

the zune has been said to be better than ipod in many features such as a larger display and the reviews hav said tht the display richer than tht of the ipod besides the zune has FM which the ipod doesnt also the bigger the ipod bigger the scroll whell though the scroll wheel is nice in the 30 gb pods the big scroll wheel is difficult to navigate ..... besides the display zune also allows u to share pics and songs (songs for 3 days which im sure an unofficial patch will avainlable some where on the net) the only place where pod has a slight advantage over the zune is looks nothing else .... the zune beats the pod .... i own a 30gb vid gen 5 pod so i can say this
__________


			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> Update: For the record, I'm against all in one devices. I think integrating camera into cell phones is a bad idea. The quality is poor, and it makes the phone a bit more expensive.


 i agree with u but if u come to think of it i find it difficult to a cell fone in 1 pocket an ipod in the other with a cam in my hand its all too frustrating to hav different gadgets


----------



## aryayush (Nov 17, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> the zune has FM which the ipod doesnt


For which it required that you connect the headphones. You can get FM Radio enabling headphones for the iPod also and they also have a remote control.  Look at the comic below, it's very funny!

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/891.gif

  
Source (Don't visit them if you don't like Apple and their products.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2006)

convergence is the future guys

Kannan once asked me which mobile he should buy, which has all the features, i told him about W810i, which is quite good. But looking at this requirments & budget i recomended him

Kodak KB10+ Rs 50 chinese FM Radio+Ipod Nano+Nokia 2600 (SE J210i)

now, as u can see, a mobile phone is better in this regard. Even though the camera is not that powerful....but it's quite powerful & u will appriciate having a camera in your phone when taking a snap on your date, then taking out a full digital cam or not having a cam at all


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

i know tht i can buy headsets to support fm but for some reason steve jobs cant put 1 IC tht is a fm reciever y??? and as far ur comic goes its nice for the time being but im sure things will change pretty soon


----------



## ambandla (Nov 17, 2006)

With 30GB full of songs, is FM necessary?

I would prefer listening to collection on my ipod than to listen to the repetitive songs played on FM channels. 

What will happen to zune when apple releases touch screen ipod with much much larger display compared to that of zune. 

Patent info: *www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=2177

Apple's iPhone to arrive in early 2007 with 2MP camera
*appleinsider.com/article.php?id=2242


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2006)

But htis is how MS enters a market , first they release a hardware not very much polished just to show their presence in the market , and the nexgen of that product is killer. Happened with xbox.


----------



## ambandla (Nov 17, 2006)

or, they just want monopoly in every gold mine.


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> With 30GB full of songs, is FM necessary?
> 
> I would prefer listening to collection on my ipod than to listen to the repetitive songs played on FM channels.


thats ur wish but having an option but not using it is different to not having it altogether and donbt say that ipod u can connect extra headfones it ocsts more than 1k whreras the zune has the fm in-built 





			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> What will happen to zune when apple releases touch screen ipod with much much larger display compared to that of zune.


 i guess u r not aware of the fact tht MS has started ground wrk on the next zune


----------



## mail2and (Nov 17, 2006)

Honestly, will you use a cell phone camera for taking snaps on a date? Sigh.


----------



## ambandla (Nov 17, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> thats ur wish but having an option but not using it is different to not having it altogether and donbt say that ipod u can connect extra headfones it ocsts more than 1k whreras the zune has the fm in-built



Hmm. I think you didn't get my opinion. 

Why would you think that apple does not include FM in their ipod's? 

take an ipod 30GB. We can store upto 8000 songs in that (mp4 songs). Even if I have few thousand songs in my ipod, it takes days for me to listen to a song again if I play the songs one by one. What is the need of FM radio here? These days, there is more amount of advertising done on FM than the amount of time songs are played. And we do not have control over songs played in FM. 

Okay, it feels good to have FM player in 512MB/1GB players as the number of songs that can be stored is very very low.





> i guess u r not aware of the fact tht MS has started ground wrk on the next zune



ah. come on. apple has completed their product and gave contract to manufature iphone to "Hon Hai Precision"

By the time Microsoft releases new Zune, apple will be releasing 3rd/4th gen iphone.


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

well i dont know man its ur opinion tht u think the fm is useless but i think it is very useful source of info abt the songs tht i will be putting on my pod

the zune is a portable media device brand MS is also looking at a zune fone this was said by i think balmer (not sure) at an interview


----------



## ambandla (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes. I heard that Microsoft is looking at a zune phone but it's too early and it' s ambitious. They are infants in this industry and it's certain that zune cannot beat ipod. The hottest product for this holiday season is not ipod 80GB, not nano, it's the tiny shuffle. At $79, this tiny, cute little player is a huuuge hit.

I have one question, why doesn't Microsoft follow "PlaysForSure" and why didn't they enable "disk use for data" in zune (to copy data to zune's harddrive)?


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

disk use i think defeats the purpose of 3day validity of wi-fi exchanged songs


----------



## ambandla (Nov 17, 2006)

wi-fi exchanged songs should go into the songs database and I don't think they will be visible to the user when checked  in the harddrive (if it's allowed)


----------



## mail2and (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm planning to buy a new mp3 player, and I agree, it's not going to be the iPod 5.5G or the nano or Zune or some cheapo taiwanese brand(Transcend and the rest of the crap); it's going to be the shuffle. It's a cute li'l thing and as ArsTechnica proved in their review, the li'l thing is sturdy, too.

The question is not what, but when. I have too li'l savings, and they're not increasing fast enough.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 17, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> wi-fi. How much of use is that on zune? max number of songs that you can send is 3. Once the receiver plays the song 3 times, it's locked and cannot be played again. huh.



This limitation only applies to Windows Media DRM protected songs IMHO, only those bought from URGE.


----------



## ambandla (Nov 17, 2006)

Kumar, nope. The limitation applies for all the songs and it does not apply for shared photos.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Kumar, nope. The limitation applies for all the songs and it does not apply for shared photos.



I think u r wrong here 



> This 3 x 3 trial only applies for songs downloaded from Microsoft Zune Marketplace and not for any other mp3 songs. So Zune wireless allows you to share any mp3 which is not bought from Zune marketplace without any trouble. And I think, this will be a very big plus point for Microsoft competing with Apple iPod.
> *www.bulletron.com/



Also see *www.cliczune.com/2006/11/zune_review_zun_3.html


Although i still prefer ipod over zune but no FM is big minus. Even if u have loads of songs in ur player still  ppl enjoy the unpredictability of radio/TV so having no FM is not good for ipod.


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

yes the radio and wi-fi is a big advantage for zune besides integrating wi-fi gives them scope for adding direct to zune download facility in the future and i hv also heard of some compatibility between the 360 and zune wat i am not sure


----------



## Projjwal (Nov 20, 2006)

both r costly... i am using Sandisk.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2006)

iPod...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 20, 2006)

Neither, I dont like popular products, I love Creative series, they're nice to look at than vanilla iPods or Zune. Zune sounds funny though.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 20, 2006)

I like fake ipods , cheap with good looks. not every fake ipod looks good, u have to shop carefully  .


----------



## outlaw (Nov 20, 2006)

i'd prefer zune


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 21, 2006)

of the 12 people who have voted for Zune, how many have *actually* tested it? I'll be seriously surprised if we have 12 Zune owners amongst us, here at dig_it_.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 21, 2006)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> of the 12 people who have voted for Zune, how many have *actually* tested it? I'll be seriously surprised if we have 12 Zune owners amongst us, here at dig_it_.



lol ,

yes u r right , even i never used an ipod but i voted for it according to what i have read abt it so far, ppl voting for zune are doing the same thing.


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2006)

anuj wat do u mean by testing it iv seen almost all the videos of zune being tested by almost all the tech reviewers out there i own an ipod so im definitely in a position 2 say which 1 is better 

btw other than wi-fi theother big difference between the zune and ipod which hasnt been discussed here is ability to customize thezune by applying images and themes which for some reason mr. steve jobs doesnt know how to add to the pod's firrmware


----------



## ambandla (Nov 22, 2006)

@mav3: Apple is concentrating on the fact mp3 player should look simple yet powerful, slim n sexy, has extremely simple navigation. 

Microsoft on the other hand has stuffed zune with features but what about the primary aspects? buid, navigation, format and quality?

Look and feel: Steve does not concentrate on themes and other secondary stuff like radio, blah blah blah coz there is no need. Come on, you wouldn't keep staring at the themes while listening to music. ipod is far far mature and better in the most important features : audio quality, navigation and size. Zune on the other hand has good audio quality but have pathetic look and size. it's bulky, it doesn't have good navigation. 

Formats: 

Zune does not support lossless formats like wav whereas ipod supports them. FYI, mp3/mp4 are near-CD quality formats and can never bring the clarity that lossless format gives.

Radio: 

You say zune has FM support, I say ipod has support for podcasts, audiobooks which are much much better to listen than FM (full of ads and very very less music). If your primary concern is FM, go out and buy FM radio for Rs. 50 (and enjoy unpredicted tracks). Put GB's of songs and turn on shuffle and you will not know what comes next. 

Did anyone listen to podcasts and audiobooks? podcasting is huuge source of information, entertainment. Just copy few podcasts related to comedy shows, tech shows from itunes music store (they are free) and you will feel that you never need an FM. 

Quality of sound: 

Nothing can beat the ipod in audio quality. It has the highest decibel rating and with support for lossless formats, it rocks.


----------



## cvvikram (Nov 22, 2006)

Currently i am having ipod nano...i would also try for Zune in coming days..


----------



## ambandla (Nov 22, 2006)

It's now confirmed that iphone's gonna come out in first half of 2007. I am expecting this:

open itunes music store from phone through EDGE/GPRS, buy a song and copy that to the iphone and play the song on-the-fly. Now, this could certainly be the deathblow to zune (marketplace).


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2006)

hmmm.... as far as themes are concerned no matter wat u say every1 here prefers things customised so dont justify its absence saying steve doesnt concentrate on secondary things

as far as radio and fm is concerned iv said this b4 and am saying it again a fm rx costs nothing if implemented in a 249$ portable music device .... 

as far as podcasts go they are good and useful and i am hopeful tht MS will come up with something similar

PS: i am neither a zune fanboy nor a ipod hater im a customer who looks at products wholesomely so for me primary or secondary having a feature is more important than not having it

plz man next time dont give the crap tht themes are secondary and steve doesnt concentrate on them .... its just tht it didnt cross his mind

size and looks of zune yes i hv maintained tht it is a downer when compared to the metal finish of the pods .... however in usage i do hv my apprehensions abt the size of the scroll wheel in the 30gb pods


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 22, 2006)

For me, it is, has always been and will always be the iPod. Zune can never beat iPod. Never! What iPod lacks in a few features, it makes up through its sheer quality of sound.


----------



## ambandla (Nov 23, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> plz man next time dont give the crap tht themes are secondary and steve doesnt concentrate on them .... its just tht it didnt cross his mind



haha. nice joke buddy. it didn't cross his mind. haha. Dude, this is business at the highest level and it's not like taking part in school level competitions. 

I have a question. Why didnt' zune have good sales compared to record breaking sales (yes, shuffle sales are higher than prodcution and ipod's, nano's are on their way to break record set by them last year in sales) of ipod though it has themes, FM, wi-fi? Don't say that ipod has brand value. Zune is from Microsoft and any customer who pays $250+ will not buy a product by closing eyes. it's the simplicity and sheer elegance that is bringing the difference between the two. Not just the two, it's the difference between ipod's and non-ipods. 

Zune "may" compete with non-apple players but can never ever compete with apple ipod lineup. I saw many people saying that zune is ipod killer. How can a single bulky, ugly player dethrone entire lineup of ipod players that start at $79.

It's the fact.

btw, There is one player that you would prefer the best, a china made player that plays video audio fm supports most of the formats, has FM recording, audio recording and costs less than 5k. Get that player as it has lot of features and enjoy the "tinny" sound and "shobby" videos.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 23, 2006)

Haha, some of the comments here make me laugh. This is what happens when 16 yr old kids are allowed in Fight Club.

Apple is a $67 billion company. And people make comments like 'Steve didn't get it in his mind'. Seriously, have you ever used OS X? If you would have, you would know why Apple doesn't put the gross stuff on the ipods. I prefer a clean UI rather than a Fischer Price UI.

Did you even think for a second that the CEO of a $67 billion company decides something as insignificant as custom wallpaper support. If you do, you need to get out in the real world and check for yourself.

I'm not sure about this, so am asking; is there a search function in zune's UI?


----------



## ambandla (Nov 23, 2006)

Well said mail2and.  Yes, One should have mac experience to really know what a state-of-the-art product is and who can design such products, be it an mp3 player or a PC or anything.
__________
I have few more questions:

1) can we install any other OS like linux on Zune? 

I think no.

For apple yes. I sometimes use rockbox  linux on ipod. 

hey mav3, this one has the most important feature to have on mp3 player, customizing wallpaper and themes. 
Try this OS, pump up the volume of the ipod and you will know why it has the best audio chipset. It pumps out so much decibel that even the best of the best earphones will not be able to punch out that sound without distortion.

This OS support folder play. i.e. copy the music directory/folder to the disc. no itunes needed to copy music.

and there is lots of stuff. this OS when installed on nano played videos also. yes video on ipod nano. 

this one hass "Made for ipod" kernel.

2) can we copy data to harddrive?

For zune, no. 

Why do we need to copy data to harddrive? I keep a copy of idump, itunes, winamp and ipod plugin for winamp in my ipod so that If I go to any remote place, I can still use any PC to copy music to my ipod. Connect ipod to PC, install itunes and copy music. I can retrieve that music on my home PC using idump.

For Zune users, it's extremely simple. Carry the CD that came with zune everywhere you go. "Welcome to the social" 

3)There are 3000+ accessories available for ipod. how many are there for zune? 

10? 20? 30?

4) resale value for ipod is very very high. What about Zune?

it doesn't have Sale. how can it have resale value?

5) apple updates it's ipod lineup every 6 months. Can Microsoft do that? 

Apple is 5 years ahead of Microsoft.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 23, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> 3)There are 3000+ accessories available for ipod. how many are there for zune?
> 
> 10? 20? 30?
> 
> ...



I voted for an ipod as i like a ipod more , but some of ur comments are really funny and make no sense.

I'd like to have a theme support in a portable player like in a mobile phones , what's wrong with that.


3. Did ipod have the 3000+ accesories in the first week of release? 

4. Resale value of a ipod is high as it has been in the market from a long time and buyer knows the stability of the product and the value for money, u can't compare the resale values of a newly launched product to an established product . what a lame point .

5. Apple updates lineup in six months, its not even 6 weeks the zune has launched and u started making ur judgements. Funny.


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2006)

the search feature of the ipod also sux andy its as good as not having it ..... as far as linux and rockbox im waiting for my warranty period of 1 yr to get over ....

u like a clean ui doesnt mean evry1 likes it and it sure doesnt mean tht every1 shud adhere to it .....

aur bhai bacha paida hote hi bolna chalna nahi seekh ta ....

and u dissapoint me .....i thought u were older but u again again proove otherwise .... zune is competin against the 30gb gen5 ipod not the shuffle .... how can u compare the shuffle with the zune


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 24, 2006)

True Zune is new and needs to settle down to compete with an established player like iPod. But even after Zune gets settled and becomes popular, the iPod's popularity would have also grown proportionately and it would be still ahead. Hence Microsoft's dream of killing the iPod will remain just that, a dream.


----------



## ambandla (Nov 24, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> 3. Did ipod have the 3000+ accesories in the first week of release?



We are not talking about the market 5 years ago. We are talking about the market at this time. I said this because this is one of (many) major factors that makes ipod far far better than zune. 

What you said is something like "I will release a mobile phone similar to the motorola's first mobile phone. Do they have a colour screen when launched? Do they have gr8 voice quality and network reception when launched".



> 4. Resale value of a ipod is high as it has been in the market from a long time and buyer knows the stability of the product and the value for money, u can't compare the resale values of a newly launched product to an established product . what a lame point .



Right. can't compare the resale value at launch time that is why I added the comment "it doesn't have sale. how can it have resale value?"



> 5. Apple updates lineup in six months, its not even 6 weeks the zune has launched and u started making ur judgements. Funny.



Yes. Microsoft cannot compete with Apple in updating their line up. The best comparison will be in Operating System sector. Look at how apple is upgrading it's OS X line up and Microsoft has not released any new OS for couple of years. 

Apple is a company that takes the initiative and Microsoft follows the initiatives taken by other companies.
__________


			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> the search feature of the ipod also sux andy its as good as not having it ..... as far as linux and rockbox im waiting for my warranty period of 1 yr to get over ....



oh. I thought you would like the Search feature as having something is important for you than to have nothing.

No need to worry about warranty. rockbox is not gonna crash your ipod. You can keep the existing firmware partition and install rockbox on the remaining space and this will not void warranty as it doesn't overwrite ipod's O/S. Moreover, if you have any problem with linux, you can restore ipod to factory default from itunes.

Note: Don't try linux on ipod if you are Pure Windows user and have no idea how to do partitioning using linux on ipod.


> u like a clean ui doesnt mean evry1 likes it and it sure doesnt mean tht every1 shud adhere to it .....



75% of folks using mp3 players have adhered to just because they like it and the number is increasing. 

aur bhai bacha paida hote hi bolna chalna nahi seekh ta ....


> and u dissapoint me .....i thought u were older but u again again proove otherwise .... zune is competin against the 30gb gen5 ipod not the shuffle .... how can u compare the shuffle with the zune



hmm. I thought you were big enough to understand what I said. 

Let me do the spoon feeding. You should have read the line "I have heard people saying that zune is ipod killer"

Apple has ipod shuffle ($79), ipod nano ($150-$250) that comes in 6 colors, ipod ($249-$349) 30, 60 and 80GB. This means apple has a product line up for every user from budget savvy to geek. 

Microsoft has Zune 30GB ($250) that comes in while, black and brooooown (yaaak).

Come to India, zune will be priced at Rs.16,000. How many can buy an mp3 player for Rs. 16,000. Only a few. Others will go for shuffle and nano.

For Microsoft to take a bite in apple's share it should have a similar or heavier line up of (not zune) a better player that is better than ipod in all aspects.

For example, take Sansa Sandisk e250R. It's better than ipod nano in all aspects (except audio quality). So, it's now the second best selling flash based mp3 player. 

Microsoft is much much bigger company than Sansa. Why can't they do the same thing? Even Toshiba Gigabeat S is better than Zune. 

Finally, I do hope Microsoft launches an extremely competitive product line up in PMP/mp3 market. Then I would see an ipod that's far far better than the current ipod (better than the best) and would still stick to ipod lineup.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 24, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> We are not talking about the market 5 years ago. We are talking about the market at this time. I said this because this is one of (many) major factors that makes ipod far far better than zune.
> 
> What you said is something like "I will release a mobile phone similar to the motorola's first mobile phone. Do they have a colour screen when launched? Do they have gr8 voice quality and network reception when launched".



The accesories are not the core product , so comparing a core product to the one of other company will be more appropriate. 

The example u gave of mobile phones is the example of comparing core product not the accecories. Line up of accecories will take time for any product, the comparision is just not fair and is totally lame. 




			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> Right. can't compare the resale value at launch time that is why I added the comment "it doesn't have sale. how can it have resale value?".



Then why did u make the point , and ur comment in the end is the display of sarcasm. I never take this type of comments seriously.




			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> Yes. Microsoft cannot compete with Apple in updating their line up. The best comparison will be in Operating System sector. Look at how apple is upgrading it's OS X line up and Microsoft has not released any new OS for couple of years.



Ok , if u say so . MS can not compete from updating their line up. This is all we can speculate coz we are the market gurus, we dont need to know whats up behind the scenes .Even this is Ms's first product in this catagory and is just out ,we can already see the trend even if it has no history in this market. we don't have the patience to wait and watch the long term stratagies for zune and its future in next few months. Ya we know everything.

I too dont like Zune , but i dont make points like this to show its inferior. 

Dont get started on OS's , we have many threads already running for this. Lets keep it to zune and ipod. 




			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> Look and feel: Steve does not concentrate on themes and other secondary stuff like radio, blah blah blah coz there is no need. Come on, you wouldn't keep staring at the themes while listening to music.



And the next time when ipods come with the theme support and other  stuff like radio(which i hope they do), all the apple fans will cheer with joy and praise the greatness of the mighty apple . Until then all this stuff is bullcrap and is for loosers. 
come on !!! 



			
				mav3 said:
			
		

> plz man next time dont give the crap tht themes are secondary and steve doesnt concentrate on them .... its just tht it didnt cross his mind



Haha rofllol , sorry man but this quote is silly. lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *ambandla*





> _Yes. Microsoft cannot compete with Apple in updating their line up. The best comparison will be in Operating System sector. Look at how apple is upgrading it's OS X line up and Microsoft has not released any new OS for couple of years_




Get your facts right & read various other threads in this forum first

in 5 years, Apple has released OS X updates, different updates to same product, but MS has released, many completely different operating systems

XP Pro
XP Home
XP MCE
XP MCE 2005
XP Tablet PC
XP tablet PC 2005
Windows Mobile 2003
Windows Mobile 2005
Windows Server 2003
Windows Server 2003 R2
Windows Server datacenter edition

so better count again, & keep this discussion to iPod vs. zune only


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, XP pro is "completely" different from Home.....And what MCE is, is basically what FrontRow does in less than 4MB (save for the tv thing)...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 24, 2006)

Take a look at this killer portable too
*www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/11/23/wizpy_linux_media_player/


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2006)

I will go for another brand.Infact I have allready bought creative mp3 player.


----------



## sandy453 (Nov 24, 2006)

Its iPod all the way .Why ? 
1.> becos it looks like a mp3 player. 
2.>The audio quality is too good.
3.> apple products have always stood for quality.I buy a Zune player tommorow , I may end up getting a message .The system has encountered a exception for  unknown reason message do you want to send the error report  . 
4.> battery life . 

I just ask the apple guy about the sound  quality  of the ipod ,he just plugged then into bose speakers and played a song at full volume. I bought it no questions asked. 
What matters most in a mp3 player is its quality ?.I dont know abt Zune audio quality but I feel that it however good it may be , it cant beat iPod. 

As far as video is concerned ,I feel  this segment has not matured enough.The main problem is battery life. I mean 3 hrs of battery life is not enough for a video player and also the screen is too small .It doesnt give 
you a feeling you watching a video .


----------



## mail2and (Nov 24, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Get your facts right & read various other threads in this forum first
> 
> in 5 years, Apple has released OS X updates, different updates to same product, but MS has released, many completely different operating systems
> 
> ...



Did you ever go to school?


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2006)

ok  lets set the record straight all those bragging abt the sound quality of the ipod being the best ..... hav u heard the zune .... coz i hav not so i wont make the dumb mistake of crowning the ipod the best without listening to the zune .... ipod sounds gr8 no doubt but theres no reason watso ever that the zune cant sound the same .....

and secondly i wanted to ,make sure whether i get it right the ipd was bought by you coz:

it sounds gr8
it has no themes
it has no fm
looks awsome

1 and 4th reason i will buy them coz i went for the pod also for tht reason besides the brand value .... but the second and third reason kuch hazam nahi hue yaar

battery life of zune and ipod is the same .....
__________
i think there is a sense of deja vu here ... even if the zune doesnt do as well as its expected i wud compare it to the xbox tht was released a few yrs ago which was crap but then look at the 360 today its doing pretty well im not saying tht its better than the ps3 or something but its doing very good and its actually a good product and i dont need to show u the first gen ipods which lets be honest werent as sexy as the current 1s so no reason saying tht zune cant upgrade its lok its looks pathetic now and God knows y the brown
__________


			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Haha rofllol , sorry man but this quote is silly. lol


 thts wat it was meant to be 
__________


			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> "zune is ipod killer"
> 
> For example, take Sansa Sandisk e250R. It's better than ipod nano in all aspects (except audio quality). So, it's now the second best selling flash based mp3 player.


 .... hummm so in other words u mean to say tht the nano is competing with sansa so no competition with zune here as far as the shuffle for the lower budget so no comparison with zune either were left with the 249$ gen 5 ipod thts the product tht MS is targetting now and with time it will make its presence felt
__________


			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> 75% of folks using mp3 players have adhered to just because they like it and the number is increasing.


 not adhered to it coz they like it but coz there wasnt any optioon thus far


----------



## aryayush (Nov 25, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Did you ever go to school?


Since it would be way too off-topic if I replied to gxsaurav's comment here, and because this is obviously an 'Apple vs. Microsoft' comment, I have posted a reply here.
gxsaurav, please don't read the reply if you don't like to be owned! 
__________


> "The interesting thing about the iPod, is that since it started, it had 100 percent of Steve Jobs' time," said Knauss. "Not many projects get that. He was heavily involved in every single aspect of the project."
> 
> At the beginning of the project, Jobs held meetings about the iPod every two to three weeks, but when the first iPod prototypes were built, Jobs became involved daily.
> 
> ...


By Leander Kahney

mAV3, do you still stand by your statement: 'plz man next time dont give the crap tht themes are secondary and steve doesnt concentrate on them .... its just tht it didnt cross his mind'!
First, you say that iTunes for Windows is not intended to be a music player and then this! You either have a brilliant sense of humour or you need some classes for developing common sense! 8)
__________


			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> And the next time when ipods come with the theme support and other  stuff like radio(which i hope they do), all the apple fans will cheer with joy and praise the greatness of the mighty apple . Until then all this stuff is bullcrap and is for loosers.
> come on !!!


Yeah, you are right. When Apple offers support for themes on the iPod, fans of the company will be totally thrilled by the move and will flame all MP3 players that do not support themes. The Apple community does have such a negetive tendency.
However, *I don't think* that the iPod will ever support themes. Because Windows has had a themeable interface since Windows 98 and the support for themes is very appreciated by most Windows users, but Macintosh still does not support themes. So why would they include support for themes on the iPod? Besides, the support for themes slows down any software (look at Windows and Symbian).


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 25, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i think there is a sense of deja vu here ... even if the zune doesnt do as well as its expected i wud compare it to the xbox tht was released a few yrs ago which was crap but then look at the 360 today its doing pretty well im not saying tht its better than the ps3 or something but its doing very good and its actually a good product and i dont need to show u the first gen ipods which lets be honest werent as sexy as the current 1s so no reason saying tht zune cant upgrade its lok its looks pathetic now and God knows y the brown
> __________
> thts wat it was meant to be


 I don't quiet agree with you mate. There is no point saying that because Zune is new you can't compare it with iPod and that the earlier iPod's weren't that great. Back then things were different when the first iPod was launched. Now things have changed. Microsoft hasn't launched the Zune to compare it with the earlier generation iPod's but with the current generation iPod. So the Zune better be good and there would be no place for lame excuses like just because its new its not very good and that it'll improve with time. Just because its new doesn't give it an excuse to be bad since it will be up against a formidable foe. 
And as for Microsoft, it seems they haven't learnt anything from their xbox. Again with the zune, they seem to have done the same thing. They manage to get some parts together, put a flashy name on it and then market it like anything. All this in a feeble attempt to get some market share from their competitors. Then they start ground work on a 'new and improved' version of the product. Why don't they just make some thing good in the first place that is worthy of challenging their competitors? Everyone saw what happened to xbox. The so called ps2 killer couldn't kill anything. Same will happen with zune, all thanks to Microsoft. Actually the zune and iPod story isn't too different from the XBOX and PlayStation story.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 25, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> They manage to get some parts together, put a flashy name on it


LOL! 'Zune' is anything but a flashy name!


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2006)

@arya 

pehle comment ko samjho badmein chado i said 'plz man next time dont give the crap tht themes are secondary and steve doesnt concentrate on them .... its just tht it didnt cross his mind' the comment of not crossing his mind was a tp comment however wat i meant was with regards to theme not other feaures ..... i never said tht steve jobs did not do nething or hardly played a part in the pods making ....  sounds great menus come fast (but i sill feel a lag in menus while playback) songs in 3 clicks good wrk par mein themes ki baat kar raha tha if uread my post correcly... some1 said jobs' considers themes secondary tht is wat iwas reffering to .... themes, themes ... songs ya menu speed ya sound nahi themes

@krazy all im saying is tht 1 learns with time and things evolve im not comparing the zune with earlier products imsaying tht as compared to the 2day pods the earlier were not so good looking so unever know the next zune might be better in terms of looks
__________


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> First, you say that iTunes for Windows is not intended to be a music player


 well this is wat apple's site has to say in this regards:
*manan.catch-free.com/images/apple.PNG

read the last line ..... seems like my lack of common sense has been compensated by some tech know-how again i re-itterate i was referring to the windows based ipods nad yes thr is  difference in os of the the 2 pods u cannot connect the same pod to a mac and windows os wthout formatting ( i read it somewhere)


----------



## aryayush (Nov 26, 2006)

You mentioned that it did not cross his mind. So I just showed you how much he was involved with the project and how he made sure that the minutest details were perfected. If he was so committed to the iPod's development, I don't think it's possible that something would not have 'crossed his mind' in the six years of the iPod's existence (counting the period of initial development).

As for iTunes, I do have points to make and I still think that your statement about one of the best audio players on the Windows platform not being good at what it does, is a very ridiculous one but commenting on it here would be too off-topic. Therefore, I am giving that debate a rest.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 26, 2006)

i just got one Question...

Is Zune really a product from Microsoft 

=>*Zune is incompatible with Windows Media Player, the familiar hub of the Windows desktop media experience.*

=>*It's incompatible with Microsoft's own PlaysForSure standard, too.*
=>Even if the track is inherently free (like a podcast) the Zune wraps it in a DRM scheme that causes the track to self-destruct after three days or three plays, whichever comes first.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Zune wraps it in a DRM scheme that causes the track to self-destruct after three days or three plays, whichever comes first.


I dont know about the rest but that 3-3 feature is sure MS implemented


----------



## EagerBeaver (Nov 26, 2006)

Zune for me-------ven I can affords it


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Therefore, I am giving that debate a rest.


 that wud b a sane thing to do considering wat the official website of apple says


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 26, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i just got one Question...
> 
> =>Even if the track is inherently free (like a podcast) the Zune wraps it in a DRM scheme that causes the track to self-destruct after three days or three plays, whichever comes first.




This is a big misconception. If u read the old pages of this thread it has already been clarified that the zune 3-3 drm is ''only applicable to the content downloaded from zune marketplace''. It doesn't apply to the drm free stuff. So i think its a great feature to be able to share drm songs with your friends so they cant try before buying. 




			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> And as for Microsoft, it seems they haven't learnt anything from their xbox.



and this is supposed to be a joke right? 
FYI xbox360 is the result of what MS learnt from xbox , and 360 has given serious kick on Sony's butt this time endangering its top position. And search for latest comparisons between the consoles on many sites, all suggest the 360 as a better gaming machine. 



			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Everyone saw what happened to xbox. The so called ps2 killer couldn't kill anything. Same will happen with zune, all thanks to Microsoft. Actually the zune and iPod story isn't too different from the XBOX and PlayStation story


So if you think the zune v/s ipod story is not too different from xbox and ps2 story , then i should fear for the future ipod players(according to u).


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 26, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> and this is supposed to be a joke right?
> FYI xbox360 is the result of what MS learnt from xbox , and 360 has given serious kick on Sony's butt this time endangering its top position. And search for latest comparisons between the consoles on many sites, all suggest the 360 as a better gaming machine.


Xbox 360 giving a serious kick on sony's butt, now thats what i call a joke (btw just post it in the jokes thread in chit-chat, you'll get good response). 360 has been in the market for nearly a year and its sales can be summed up in one word: abysmal. And just look at the number of people outside sony shops on the day ps3 was launched (and even today). Notice the difference? PS3 hasn't been in the market for even a month and you're already worried about its future? The only thing that ps3 lacks and 360 has, is good games. But thats not surprising since the 360 has been in the market for nearly a year. Let a year pass and let ps3 get some games worthy of the console. Then we'll see who kicks whose butt.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 26, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Xbox 360 giving a serious kick on Sony's butt, now thats what i call a joke (btw just post it in the jokes thread in chit-chat, you'll get good response). 360 has been in the market for nearly a year and its sales can be summed up in one word: abysmal. And just look at the number of people outside Sony shops on the day ps3 was launched (and even today). Notice the difference? PS3 hasn't been in the market for even a month and you're already worried about its future? The only thing that ps3 lacks and 360 has, is good games. But thats not surprising since the 360 has been in the market for nearly a year. Let a year pass and let ps3 get some games worthy of the console. Then we'll see who kicks whose butt.



As of September 30, 2006, more than 6 million xbox 360 consoles have been sold, abysmal ? i dont think so. 

The Ps3 sold off like hot cakes because of the great track record of PS2. *Ppl were lined up for ps3 as they do for every console*. Even the market was lacking xbox360's at the launch and MS was not able to keep up with high demands , also the number of ps3 released was very few.
But as i said if u go and chk the gaming sites , most of them have hardware comparison since ps3 launched and they have rated xbox 360 better gaming console. Also according to developers 360 is easy to code for thats why they are increasingly getting good games. Another thing , the ps3 has serious frame issues with COD3 whereas 360 on the same game is doing its job very well, same is the case with tony hawk pro skater. 

I am a big Sony fan and i wish they succeed, but i am not blinded by the fanboyism to buy one when i have a better choice with me. Truth is Sony has lost many potential buyers and they have lost their dominance over the console market, in this generation they may score better than the 360 , but even if this happens the margin wud be not much. Even being second in the race xbox360 will be the winner. 



			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Let a year pass and let ps3 get some games worthy of the console. Then we'll see who kicks whose butt.


So u have patience to see how Sony scores after a year passes, but u dont have same patience for zune which just got out against ipod. great!


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> but i am not blinded by the fanboyism to buy one when i have a better choice with me


 a sensible customer something iv been telling a lot of ppl abt but they just dont seem to agree the moment u say something negative abt play station or apple or good abt MS katne ko daudte hain





			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> So u have patience to see how Sony scores after a year passes, but u dont have same patience for zune which just got out against ipod. great!


 thats ass kicking man .... good 1


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok i agree i got silly and posted something $hit in reply. But i really kinda get mad when someone goes against PlayStation or against Sony in general. Being a ps2 owner and a bigtime sony fan, i just don't seem to understand why the ps3 is having problems with its current games and why is it having such a hard time beating the 360 which is actually inferior to it when it comes to hardware. I really wish to see ps3 succeed and crush 360.
Anyway coming back to the topic, i still think zune cannot and will not defeat iPod. Even the critically acclaimed Creative Zen Vision:M which actually wins over the iPod in many aspects failed to win over the customer. Then what chance does Zune has? Admit it people, even if a product comes that beats the iPod in every aspect will still fail to win over the customer. Call it fanboyism or anything else, thats the truth.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 26, 2006)

There is one all prevailing reason that is not changing anytime soon:

Apple is cool and the others are not. Simple.


----------



## gsoul2soul (Nov 26, 2006)

Well my concern is !!! *The life of Battery and how many years will it last?*
 till now nobody's helped me in this!!!

My fren send me this *Ipod 4 Gb Nano (blue / 2nd gen)*... everything is okay, I'm just windering... since it has no openings (how can you change the battery if it someday dies on you... * is it even possible?*)


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> There is one all prevailing reason that is not changing anytime soon:
> 
> Apple is cool and the others are not. Simple.


a very subjective opinion which evry1 is entitled to hav .... and i too feel tht my ipod looks cool however i wud hav loved to hav themes on my ipod without having to play with it and also tht the zune upgrades its look
__________


			
				gsoul2soul said:
			
		

> Well my concern is !!! *The life of Battery and how many years will it last?*
> till now nobody's helped me in this!!!
> 
> My fren send me this *Ipod 4 Gb Nano (blue / 2nd gen)*... everything is okay, I'm just windering... since it has no openings (how can you change the battery if it someday dies on you... * is it even possible?*)


 apple will change it for u .... hcl india has a pact with apple for selling their products here (thts wat i heard last)

chk it out here: *www.apple.com/support/ipod/service/battery/


----------



## aryayush (Nov 27, 2006)

The battery is replaceable and if it dies on you within the warranty period of one year (or two if you have bought AppleCare Protection Plan), Apple will replace it free of charge.
Apple offers direct technical support for their products in India.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 27, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Ok i agree i got silly and posted something $hit in reply. But i really kinda get mad when someone goes against PlayStation or against Sony in general. Being a ps2 owner and a bigtime sony fan, i just don't seem to understand why the ps3 is having problems with its current games and why is it having such a hard time beating the 360 which is actually inferior to it when it comes to hardware. I really wish to see ps3 succeed and crush 360.



I searched for the website on which i had read a detailed description and comparison of ps3's and xbox360's hardware capabilities. I was not able to find that article again, if i find the link I'll post it here for sure . that article stated that how ps3 lacks in the hardware dept wrt the xbox and how it scores better in some cases. The overall result was the 360 because of its architecture is easy to code for and can possibly have better games when compared to ps3. 
Currently 360 is churning out it's second gen titles which are obviously more polished , i remember how launch titles like perfect dark zero for 360 sucked and they too had some frame issues. So lets wait and see how ps3 performs in the long run when developers are in a position to use ps3's hardware capabilities in a far more better way.
These days when i see any new ps2 titles i am amazed how good they look, so giving any hardware some time to prove it will be a better thing to do either it is zune,ps3 or wii .


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 27, 2006)

tables have turned now

Microsoft have developed the XNA gaming platform, a game desigining platform which is same among Windows Vista with a DX10 based graphics card & XBOX 360, because of which porting game is very easy among these two platforms, this itself is a big edge that XBOX 360 got, only 20% work is required in the form of cross compilation, & it's not that hard to code for XBOX 360 either

in case of PS3, well, sony needs to provide a solid OpenGL IDE & good compiler, which has to be fast. I guess, there could be an option to use a PS3 to compile the code, & game, after all it's also a CPU based device.

This is not the discussion thread of PS3 & X360, better if u do no devitate. 

oh & just to add, Sony mp3 players suck, but the walkman phones rox


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 27, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> oh & just to add, Sony mp3 players suck, but the walkman phones rox


Yeah that's a difficult to accept fact but surprisingly true at the same time. They are also damn expensive for what they offer.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 27, 2006)

Why has this turned into a 'PS3 vs. XBOX 360' thread?

Microsoft, Wake Up and Smell Defeat!


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 27, 2006)

Just curious.

How many of you have actually used the Zune? 

Or should we just rename this to MS vs. Apple?


----------



## mail2and (Nov 27, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> How many of you have actually used the Zune?
> ?



Zero.

It's the same case as 'experts' on this forum who talk about Macs. I bet none have used a Mac for more than an hour.


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 27, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Or should we just rename this to MS vs. Apple?


Not a bad idea! Anyway most of the people here commenting against Zune are actually here to kick Microsoft butt. Actually for most of them it doesn't even matter who's against microsoft; whoever it is they'll support it, be it Apple, Sony or anyone else.


----------



## anandk (Nov 27, 2006)

from what i read : zune is said to be bulkier and more of a battery hog...also its desktop sofwtare is said 2 b still buggy, but the player itself is great. the music sounds better than the iPod and the screen is also said 2 b better...it has potential to be a great product !


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Just curious.
> 
> How many of you have actually used the Zune?
> 
> Or should we just rename this to MS vs. Apple?


 but many of us hv seen the numerous videos showinh the use of zune and also many of us own the ipod so many of us can comment on them .... however many of us should not crown the pod as the best till they hv actually 'used' the other .... 





			
				FatBeing said:
			
		

> Or should we just rename this to MS vs. Apple?


 this shud not b done as it dilutes the topic being discussed as it results in all MS haters just critising everything tht MS comes out and praising every company other than MS and thereby the products are no more being discussed and only the fanboy club of both companies slug it out


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2006)

YouTube - Nobody wants a Microsoft Zune for Christmas


----------



## iMav (Dec 3, 2006)

^ i read in mumbai mirror tht the zune though not meeting its expected sale figures has managed to take no. 2 spot in pmp segment
__________
damn apple has to fall so low ..... cheap commercial
__________
*consumerelectronicsdaily.typepad.com/consumer_electronics_dail/2006/11/strong_zune_sal.html


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> damn apple has to fall so low ..... cheap commercial


I can't believe you _actually_ thought that was a commercial from Apple! 
Apple does not have to do such stupid marketing for a product that is already ruling the roost. That is just a funny video made by some fan and there was a logo displayed at the end too.


----------



## iMav (Dec 3, 2006)

na actually both ms and apple hv been coming with commercials tht take a dig at each other so i thought this was another frm tht series


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> na actually both ms and apple hv been coming with commercials tht take a dig at each other so i thought this was another frm tht series


I would rather get a music phone from Sony Ericcson series and use it


----------



## iMav (Dec 4, 2006)

^^ thts ur prerogative no 1 is stopping u frm buying a fone.... leave this discussion for the 1s who want to discuss the pros and cons of the ipod and the zune


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 4, 2006)

Having phone as mp3 players has a big drawback , i don't want to drain my phone's battery on a trip listening to songs. I will rather save it for its primary use.


but i'd surely like to own this one ... the apple iphone
*www.myiphone.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/ip1bb.jpg


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 4, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Just curious.
> 
> How many of you have actually used the Zune?
> 
> Or should we just rename this to MS vs. Apple?



the exact question I asked everyone a couple of days back.

still, you have to notice the authority with which people make choices and speak for it.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 4, 2006)

I would go for ipod.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 4, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Having phone as mp3 players has a big drawback , i don't want to drain my phone's battery on a trip listening to songs. I will rather save it for its primary use.
> 
> 
> but i'd surely like to own this one ... the apple iphone
> *www.myiphone.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/ip1bb.jpg


It's just a mock-up.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 4, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> It's just a mock-up.



yeah I know , but this mock up is based upon the details of the iphone patent disclosed on net and the description of iphone given by kevin rose on the diggnation podcast.
So the final product may look near to this one , i hope it better than this.


----------



## iMav (Dec 4, 2006)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> still, you have to notice the authority with which people make choices and speak for it.


 i guess u didnt read the reply given some days back and to fatbeing as well

no 1 is forcing u to choose an option from here ... its ur wish to with-hold ur opinion till u hav personally chkd all the options ... untill then i guess u shudnt be here and commenting on our authority to speak about something which we hv been following for a long time

there are many fone images doing rounds over the net ... some nokia fones made to look like apple's fone some SE fones also photoshoped


----------



## aryayush (Dec 4, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> yeah I know , but this mock up is based upon the details of the iphone patent disclosed on net and the description of iphone given by kevin rose on the diggnation podcast.
> So the final product may look near to this one , i hope it better than this.


Yeah, I read the post you linked in your previous post. But I can bet you the final product won't look anywhere near this one. Apple has this tendency to surprise people. They've even been known to file false patents just to divert rumour-mongers and over-enthusiastic fans off track.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 4, 2006)

Speaking of this war. Does anyone ever had experience with Zune here?


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 4, 2006)

iPod definitely, the nano. The sleek size, metallic finish and iTunes integration.


----------



## iMav (Dec 4, 2006)

@qwerty hands on no 1 ....


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone know when will the Zune get to india.


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 5, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i guess u didnt read the reply given some days back and to fatbeing as well
> 
> no 1 is forcing u to choose an option from here ... its ur wish to with-hold ur opinion till u hav personally chkd all the options ... untill then i guess u shudnt be here and commenting on our authority to speak about something which we hv been following for a long time
> 
> there are many fone images doing rounds over the net ... some nokia fones made to look like apple's fone some SE fones also photoshoped


stop reacting like a kid. if for a matter my opinion matches with someone else's there's no reason for you to cry foul over it. i read your reply. if I found it unnecessary to reply to it doesn't mean that I didn't read it. you are free to generalize opinions whichever way you want to. i made a general remark, did I mention any "maV3" anywhere in it or flame you? so stop flaming others or defending your opinion, nobody warranted you to.

secondly, this is the "Fight Club". and why should anybody worry about commenting, unless it is offensive or breaks forum rules.  check my previous posts in this thread, did I break any forum rule in those? so, preferably keep your crib to yourself.

this is just a suggestion, if i were to expect any compliance i would be a fool.


thirdly, did any of my replies have anything to say about iPhone? if you have mistaken it, lemme tell you i was strictly talking about Zune v/s iPod only.
so, your "expert comments" about nokia fones and SE phones etc. are all unwarranted and unasked for.


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2006)

@anuj ... iphone was not for u it was fr the post reagrding the phone abv mine

no 1s crying foul over u having the same opinion as tht of fatbeing .... the thing is this thread is talking abt 1s liking for either the zune and ipod the features of both are being talked abt .... yes i agree a few ppl hav either voted the ipod the undisputed king without trying the zune i hv also stated b4 tht it wud b foolish to to do so without seeing the zune however coming to flaming some1 if u hav the right to comment on our authority (take note i said 'our') then i guess i hv given u be-fitting reply

crib who the hell is cribbing ...... and by no means was ur statement a suggestion it was a remark on our 'authority' to comment and review a device

unwarranrted and unasked for ur last comment tells me how much of the thread hv u been following just read the post abv mine where i hv quoted u .... then crib


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 5, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> @anuj ... iphone was not for u it was fr the post reagrding the phone abv mine
> 
> no 1s crying foul over u having the same opinion as tht of fatbeing .... the thing is this thread is talking abt 1s liking for either the zune and ipod the features of both are being talked abt .... yes i agree a few ppl hav either voted the ipod the undisputed king without trying the zune i hv also stated b4 tht it wud b foolish to to do so without seeing the zune however coming to flaming some1 if u hav the right to comment on our authority (take note i said 'our') then i guess i hv given u be-fitting reply
> 
> ...



you came down from "I" to "our" to rally support for your point so that others come to your rescue ! LOL

by all means if you deem appropriate.

yes, i have read all the comments. reserve the cribs. now if you don't mind, let this thread go back to it's intended purpose 'zune v/s ipod'.


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2006)

i dont need others support and i think somethings wrong with ur head once u strive u make a poin that u said it generally and wen i replied keeping tht in mind u say wat u said ... bachha hai kya i our le kar ro raha hai ..... and yeah coming back to the topic:

*www.zunescene.com/sales.jpg
Zune and iPod may become the equivalent of Coke and Pepsi in the MP3 world. Numbers at this Apple News Site indicate Zune has leaped ahead of Creative, Sandisk, and other devices to grab the #2 spot in sales dollars. They also indicate this is suprising because very few people even know what a Zune is yet, including the sales people at retailers.

*Source*


----------



## yours_truly (Dec 6, 2006)

ok ..i own an iPOD and have also listened to the zune .. I would say the sound quality depends heavily on the earphone used .. though the stock earphones shipped with the iPOD certainly sound better than the ones shipped with the zune..

I used a pair of sennheiser cx 300's to test the sound quality on iPOD and zune and could not really notice much difference in the mids and highs .. the iPOD did seem to have xtra bass though ..

comprehensive feature comparion :
*dapreview.net/zune_vs_ipod_vs_zvm.html

iPOD + senns = pure bliss


----------



## hmvrulz (Dec 13, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Speaking of this war. Does anyone ever had experience with Zune here?



i bought a zune recently...having used ipod video 30 gb...Zune rocks trust me


----------



## ambandla (Dec 13, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i dont need others support and i think somethings wrong with ur head once u strive u make a poin that u said it generally and wen i replied keeping tht in mind u say wat u said ... bachha hai kya i our le kar ro raha hai ..... and yeah coming back to the topic:
> 
> Zune and iPod may become the equivalent of Coke and Pepsi in the MP3 world. Numbers at this Apple News Site indicate Zune has leaped ahead of Creative, Sandisk, and other devices to grab the #2 spot in sales dollars. They also indicate this is suprising because very few people even know what a Zune is yet, including the sales people at retailers.
> 
> *Source*



Hey, This thread is still going on. Ok. Now, zune is no.5 and is no.96 in Amazon electonic items sold this holiday season.

The no.2 position was during the launch week. After that, it's back to normal. 1 being ipod, 2 being sandisk, 3 being creative.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 14, 2006)

hmvrulz said:
			
		

> i bought a zune recently...having used ipod video 30 gb...Zune rocks trust me


I believe that the Zune is indeed better than the iPod in most respects, but I also hold the opinion that it will slow down and crop up with errors after a few months of use. Maybe it won't - but I am expecting it will. Meet you then.


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 14, 2006)

I must say the Zune does look good right now and it won't be long before it might even dethrone the king of music player, the iPod. Looking forward to what the 6th generation iPod has in store for us.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 14, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I believe that the Zune is indeed better than the iPod in most respects, but I also hold the opinion that it will slow down and crop up with errors after a few months of use. Maybe it won't - but I am expecting it will. Meet you then.



U got any valid reason to say that? or just saying it for the sake of saying something in favor of ipod


----------



## techuptodate (Dec 14, 2006)

Zune is the best one yaar

[Edit] No spamming allowed. Consider this a warning.


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2006)

techuptodate said:
			
		

> Consider this a warning.


 u warning whom


----------



## ambandla (Dec 15, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> I must say the Zune does look good right now and it won't be long before it might even dethrone the king of music player, the iPod. Looking forward to what the 6th generation iPod has in store for us.




Hmm. Apple will not let the history to repeat. Apple invented GUI O/S and Microsoft took full advantage of that and is the market leader. This time, Apple has the advantage and it will not let any other manufacturer to snatch the crown. 

I am sure that the 6th gen ipod will take others back to the drawing boards.
__________


			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when will the Zune get to india.



Microsoft does not have any plans to release Zune in non-US as of now.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Apple invented GUI O/S and Microsoft took full advantage of that and is the market leader.


 I am going off topic but can't help it, it's just too hillarious. Go and google it up as to who did it.


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2006)

Another reason why the zune has better potential than the ipod

XBOX Zune Dock:

The XBOX 360 can perform all the functions of a Zune Dock home AV kit. It can charge the Zune batteries and access the Zune music, photos and videos. The XBOX controller can be used as a remote control to navigate the Zune folders. Unlike the official Zune dock, you can leave your Zune inside your aftermarket case while docked. 

Docking is a no brainer, just plug the Zune USB cable into the XBOX. This works for the the regular XBOX 360 and the premium edition with a hard drive.

he name of your Zune will appear as a storage device in the media menu. The XBOX recognizes it immediately and shows a Zune icon next to it

 Now play your music, movies, or a photo slide show. Visualizations are available during music playback in full 720p glory if you select the blue button for full screen mode.

Congratulations, you are now an expert on the Great White Zune Dock. We should also mention that the same Microsoft points used at Zune marketplace allow you to download movies on the XBOX, and some are in 720p high definition.

*Source*

i wonder which console the ipod can be docked .... oops i forgot apple doesnt make gaming consoles ...


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 15, 2006)

^^ If i'm not wrong even iPod can be similarly connected to XBOX 360. And so can Sony's PSP.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> U got any valid reason to say that? or just saying it for the sake of saying something in favor of ipod


Look at anything that starts with 'Windows' - Windows XP, Windows Mobile, Windows Tablet PC...



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> u warning whom


He did not warn anyone. mail2and edited his post and warned him.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 15, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i wonder which console the ipod can be docked .... oops i forgot apple doesnt make gaming consoles ...



ipod/psp works with xbox 360, MS showed it at the 360 launch time.



			
				ambandla
 said:
			
		

> Apple invented GUI O/S and Microsoft took full advantage of that and is the market leader.



hmm..... mmmmm.....mmmmm zzzzzz . Google/yahoosearch/msnsearch/wiki .


----------



## ambandla (Dec 15, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I am going off topic but can't help it, it's just too hillarious. Go and google it up as to who did it.




Oh Yes. It was invented by Dougas Engelbert (named Xerox Start and was a failure in terms of sale) but Xerox was given Apple stock in exchange for engineer visits and an understanding that Apple would create a GUI product. This led to the design of Macintosh OS. 

It is the success of mac os that made microsoft to design Windows. 

Coming back into the topic, I expect ipod's 6th gen is gonna have all the features that zune has and many many more features. By the way, Apple is gonna celebrate 30th anniversary this April, so I am expecting few bombshells to be dropped by them on it's competitor's.


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2006)

apple has been rumoured to hav touch screen in the next gen ipods
__________


			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> ^^ If i'm not wrong even iPod can be similarly connected to XBOX 360. And so can Sony's PSP.


 another reason y MS is better ....1 way or other its MS all the way


----------



## ambandla (Dec 15, 2006)

haha. yes. ease of use at the cost of stability. No offence.


----------



## mail2and (Dec 15, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Oh Yes. It was invented by Dougas Engelbert (named Xerox Start and was a failure in terms of sale) but Xerox was given Apple stock in exchange for engineer visits and an understanding that Apple would create a GUI product. This led to the design of Macintosh OS.
> .



Correct. Apple engineers were allowed two visits to the Xerox Palo Alto Research Center(XPARC), and the GUI was legitimately licensed.

Not in the case of another company, who's CEO made this famous statement:

'We both had a common neighbour Xerox...'

Except that Apple's GUI was legitimate and the other one was illegitimately acquired from Apple under pressure tactics. For ppl who don't know about these pressure tactics, pls read any corporate history book or search Google/yahoosearch/msnsearch/wiki

*hmm..... mmmmm.....mmmmm zzzzzz*, indeed.
.
__________


			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I am going off topic but can't help it, it's just too hillarious. Go and google it up as to who did it.



Sometimes life surprises you, doesn't it?. Every one gets to know something for the first time in his/her life. 

Hilarious, indeed.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmm but Apple never *invented* it, did they?


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 15, 2006)

Not another 'MS v/s Apple' fight. The last thread to host this fight got closed and its members banned. Better steer back to the topic and stay there. Or just close the thread as this is one of those never ending debates.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 15, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Hmm but Apple never invented it, did they?


ya , true. Someone was misinformed abt the invention of GUI and now he knows thx to Google/yahoosearch/msnsearch/wiki. 

But some ppl always will think the suggestion you gave as an insult to apple and will jump in to justify something that was not even mentioned by anyone here, telling "not like the other company.." and suggesting others to read how bad the other company is, which will result to what happened to last discussion, 4 members in shameful misery. 
hmm..... mmmmm.....mmmmm zzzzzz.., yup

Lets stick to the topic and keep this in mind


			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Not another 'MS v/s Apple' fight. The last thread to host this fight got closed and its members banned.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 15, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Look at anything that starts with 'Windows' - Windows XP, Windows Mobile, Windows Tablet PC...



So u got no valid reason to say why zune will fail, no reason to give but still u r saying it will fail

oh & by the way, this thread is about ipod vs zune. how come "Windows" came in here. As far as i remember it's Zune not Windows Zune

indeed not another apple vs windows thread. I guess u didn't learn anything from the old thread where it was said again & again, that none of the products weather from apple or MS have failed

edit: typo....was in a hurry


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 15, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> indeed not another *apple vs mac* thread



Awesome typo


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2006)

the ipod has been continuously coming out with updates fixing bug after bug .... i wonder wats wrong i thought tht these guys were very good but these bug fixes hv confirmed my belief that was and is otherwise ....


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> So u got no valid reason to say why zune will fail, no reason to give but still u r saying it will fail
> 
> oh & by the way, this thread is about ipod vs zune. how come "Windows" came in here. As far as i remember it's Zune not Windows Zune
> 
> ...


I am not dragging any discussion about Windows into the topic. I just stated my opinion that the Zune's software will slow down over a period of usage and you asked me the reason for it. So I told you that it was a pattern that I associated with any software (specially 'Windows') coming from the Microsoft camp. All smartphones having Windows Mobile and PCs having Windows <put your choice of version here> slow down considerably within half an year of usage. And I never even mentioned Apple or Macintosh. Why do you find a problem with everything I say!


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Why do you find a problem with everything I say!


thts because of wat u say ... something like this





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> the Zune's software will slow down over a period of usage


 a degrading software wat is this ... does the software hav bacterial material which will degrade and decompose over a period of time therby slowing the metabolism rate of the zune and then the zune will end up not giving the right sound output maybe it will start crying

@arya wat happnd man u been drinkin???


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2006)

You should know when to be sarcastic and when sarcasm just appears to be unnecessary foolery. I told you the reason why I think that will happen. I have used Windows XP on a variety of configurations and Windows Mobile on phones such as iMate JasJar and O2 XDA Atom. All of them degrade in responsiveness as time passes. So, I think it is derivative the the Zune's operating system, being from the Microsoft factory, won't be any better.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 16, 2006)

> a degrading software wat is this ... does the software hav bacterial material which will degrade and decompose over a period of time therby slowing the metabolism rate of the zune and then the zune will end up not giving the right sound output maybe it will start crying


     seriously dude, this is hilerious



> I told you the reason why I think that will happen. I have used Windows XP on a variety of configurations and Windows Mobile on phones such as iMate JasJar and O2 XDA Atom. All of them degrade in responsiveness as time passes. So, I think it is derivative the the Zune's operating system, being from the Microsoft factory, won't be any better.



Arya, plz refrain from bringing Windows Operatin system in this discussion, u know nothing about it, not even 1% on how to use or manage it

& it's not just the Windows Mobile, even symbian OS gets slow, ever tried tried to find out why? cos u will soon fill up the phone memory which also acts as the RAM.

& yeah, without even using it, or finding weather Zune runs an OS or firmware based OS, u came to the conclusion that it will get slow....i m again asking...any valid reason? the one u gave above is not valid in case of zune, it's just a speculation u r making off zune


----------



## iMav (Dec 16, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> any valid reason?


 arre i will tell u woh uske andar ka nostradamus bol raha hai add to tht his love for mac and spice it up with hatred for MS inherited by most mac users


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> arre i will tell u woh uske andar ka nostradamus bol raha hai add to tht his love for mac and spice it up with hatred for MS inherited by most mac users



dittto , always no reason to say anything


----------



## aryayush (Jan 1, 2007)

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2006/12/zunebox.jpg

LOL! 
"If you can't use the Zune display base for actually, y'know, selling Zunes, might as well hold up the iPods."


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

now u get pepsi in coke ka fridge every where in india .....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2007)

the stats are saying themselves, Zune is just a little behind ipod, even at this stage, when its been only 2 months of it's relese


----------



## aryayush (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know where you are getting your statistics from, mate but when I checked out the Amazon.com Bestsellers list just now, this was what I noted:

1. *Apple 30 GB iPod video Black (5.5 Generation)*
2. *Apple 1 GB iPod Shuffle Metal (2nd Generation)*
6. SanDisk SDMX4-2048 Sansa e250 2 GB MP3 Player with microSD Expansion Slot
7. *Apple 80 GB iPod video Black (5.5 Generation)*
8. *Apple 2 GB iPod Nano Silver (2nd Generation)*
9. Belkin F8Z060 Sports Sleeve for iPod Nanos (Black)
10. Sandisk SDMX4-4096 Sansa e260 4 GB MP3 Player with SD Expansion Slot
20. Creative Zen Nano Plus 1 GB MP3 Player (Blue)
21. BargainCell- Apple Ipod Home / Travel Charger
25. SanDisk SDMX3-2048 Sansa M250 2 GB MP3 Player (Black)
26. Kensington Digital FM Transmitter and Auto Charger for iPod (Black)
27. SanDisk SDMX4-8192 Sansa e280 8 GB MP3 Player (Black)
29. Creative Zen Vision:M 30 GB MP3 and Video Player (Black)
32. SanDisk Sansa M240 1 GB MP3 Player (Silver)
33. *Apple 8 GB iPod Nano Black (2nd Generation)*
45. *Apple 4 GB iPod Nano Silver (2nd Generation)*
47. Apple iPod USB Power Adapter
50. *Apple 30 GB iPod video White (5.5 Generation)*
53. iPod USB Travel Power Charger Adapter for Nano, Shuffle, 4G, Mini, Photo and U2- HHI Brand
54. *Apple 4 GB iPod Nano Pink (2nd Generation)*
_60. Zune 30 GB Digital Media Player (Black)_
62. Apple 4 GB iPod Nano Blue (2nd Generation)
72. SanDisk SDMX4-6144 Sansa e270 6 GB MP3 Player with SD Expansion Slot
85. Cta Digital IP-RS2 Ipod Round Speaker with Docking
100. Creative Muvo V100 2 GB MP3 Player White

Yes, I know you will say that the Zune has been out for only two months and that this is expected. I do not intend to disagree but it is clear that Microsoft's iPod killer is not 'just a little behind ipod' - in fact, it is far faaar behind. It lags behind almost every iPod in the market, most other MP3 players and even a few iPod accessories. Clearly, if it had made any significant impression in the market (which it could have in two months), it would at least have featured in the first twenty-five, even if it was still behind the iPod.
__________


			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> now u get pepsi in coke ka fridge every where in india .....


First of all, it is only two months since the release of Zune and if people have already stopped stocking it, it is surely not something to be happy about (at least for people who like the product) - and BTW, people do keep the bottles or Pepsi/Coke or the other soft drinks of Pepsico and Coke-a-Cola in those fridges!


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

arre stop stocking it matlab kya .... those stands are not made by MS kal mein pepsi ke stand mein coke ki bottle rakhu toh tht doesnt mean tht pepsi is better than coke .... dikhave pe mat jao apni akal lagao .... based on 1 image u cant say tht the zunes are not selling

having said tht i agree tht zune hasnt been able to make as much as an impact as MS hoped it to


----------



## aryayush (Jan 3, 2007)

Those stands are supplied by Microsoft to authorised resellers of the product. It is the Zune display base.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 3, 2007)

Well it looks like the Zune is suffering the same misfortune as the original XBOX. Impressive hardware but lukewarm response from the customers. I bet Microsoft has started work a Zune 360 or something to that effect!  One thing is sure though. Microsoft learns quickly from its mistakes as we've seen from the Windows' earlier editions and XBOX. The second generation Zune would definitely be a much more worthy rival to iPod. If not actually defeat it, it'd atleast manage to steal a significant chunk of iPod's customers.
Maybe Microsoft never expected the current Zune to kill the iPod. Instead they were rather testing the waters, trying to gain foothold in a new market and make sure the Zune name gets popular. So that when the unveil their ultimate weapon, the 2G Zune, they'd instantly have a winner on their hands. The current Zune hence is just a guinea pig.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2007)

lolz....could be, i m also desigining a Concept Device right now, a hybrid between Zune & Xbox 360, call it Zune 2.0  or whatever,will show in a few days


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 2, 2007)

i guess my k750i is enough as a music player  . it suffice me for long 9 hr journey . coupled with 512 mb and 810 headset . might upgrade to 1g .


----------



## ambandla (Feb 2, 2007)

Rajasekharan. This thread is for REAL music players. 

FYI, K750i is a phone that can ALSO play music. If you have any dedicated music player, you are most welcome for this debate.
__________


			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Well it looks like the Zune is suffering the same misfortune as the original XBOX. Impressive hardware but lukewarm response from the customers. I bet Microsoft has started work a Zune 360 or something to that effect!  One thing is sure though. Microsoft learns quickly from its mistakes as we've seen from the Windows' earlier editions and XBOX. The second generation Zune would definitely be a much more worthy rival to iPod. If not actually defeat it, it'd atleast manage to steal a significant chunk of iPod's customers.
> Maybe Microsoft never expected the current Zune to kill the iPod. Instead they were rather testing the waters, trying to gain foothold in a new market and make sure the Zune name gets popular. So that when the unveil their ultimate weapon, the 2G Zune, they'd instantly have a winner on their hands. The current Zune hence is just a guinea pig.



Yes. Microsoft never said that it will beat ipod, except ballmer's comments (a.k.a personal comments) that microsoft will be the leader in digital entertainment. 

Microsoft can eat a little bit of market share of ipod and can be a serious threat to creative and sansa.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 2, 2007)

The iPhone is going to be both a phone and a dedicated music player.


----------



## ambandla (Feb 2, 2007)

For me, it's a phone with a music player. There are rumours floating all over the internet that apple is gonna announce 6th gen ipod on Feb 4th (yes that day after tomorrow) at the superbowl 2007 opening ceremony. 6th gen ipod will be just like the iphone without the phone.


----------



## iMav (Feb 2, 2007)

those were rumours i had also seen a few diagramatic representation of the same .... it wud feature touch screen and buttons on the side ... something like tht


----------



## ambandla (Feb 2, 2007)

correction. For me, its a music player with a phone.


----------



## iMav (Feb 2, 2007)

^^ whom u reffering to ... iwas talking abt the 6th gen ipod


----------



## ambandla (Feb 2, 2007)

that was for iphone, correction for my earlier comment on iphone.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 2, 2007)

It just so happens that I know of a handy little button you can use in such cases. 

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/3091/editbuttonek8.png


----------



## ambandla (Feb 2, 2007)

lol. sorry mate. should have done that.


----------

